# acorn rage



## mnhunter17 (Nov 6, 2012)

Just wondering is acorn rage considerd a bait, so is it legal to use during the deer season


----------



## specialpatrolgroup (Jan 16, 2009)

It is bait, the only thing that isn't is mineral licks like salt blocks.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Acorn Rage would fall under the definition of bait in MN.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

In MN if anything on the label of a product has the word "attractent" or any any words to that effect..... it is considered BAIT.

Like others have said the only thing that isn't considered bait is mineral licks, salt blocks, trophy rocks, etc.


----------

